# NetworkManager Questions

## wswartzendruber

I'm thinking of partially migrating from baselayout to Network Manager, but have some questions.

1. Can I continue to manage my TUN/TAP interfaces through baselayout?

2. Why is the latest Network Manager version in Portage 0.6.6?

3. Are people getting 0.7 from an overlay?

4. What are the benefits and deficencies of running 0.6.6 vs 07?

Thank you.

----------

## szczerb

1. I think you can tell NM not to manage certain interfaces (I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for, but seems like it)

2. Well...we usually don't have fresh stuff in portage ;/ look at bluez...

3. Yes, the rbu overlay (works like a charm).

4. 0.7 has support for GPRS connections, a better GUI and uses only one service.

Hope that helps ;]

----------

## coolsnowmen

New in nm .7  

Multiple Active Devices

verify the radius server name

System-wide Configuration

wpa_supplicant dbus Control Interface

More Wireless/Wired Authentication Methods

VPN dbus API now uses Dicts (helps forward and backward compatibility of the VPN plugins)

spawns /sbin/dhclient and manages the DHCP client lifecycle within NM rather than having dhcdbd do it

BLOB support for wpa_supplicant D-Bus

Enable/disable wireless based on rfkill status, and make the applet aware that NM has enabled/disabled wireless networking

----------

## mani001

Actually...networkmanager 0.7 is in portage. I don't know for how long it has been there but at least for several weeks (when I first tried to use networkmanager   :Very Happy:  )

I'm also trying to use my WIFI card through Networkmanager 0.6.6 but I'm having some problems, namely, knetworkmanager says everything is fine (device activated or something like that) but when I open a browser I'm not able to reach any webpage.

Did you get it to work?

Greetings

----------

## szczerb

 *mani001 wrote:*   

> Actually...networkmanager 0.7 is in portage. I don't know for how long it has been there but at least for several weeks (when I first tried to use networkmanager   )
> 
> I'm also trying to use my WIFI card through Networkmanager 0.6.6 but I'm having some problems, namely, knetworkmanager says everything is fine (device activated or something like that) but when I open a browser I'm not able to reach any webpage.
> 
> Did you get it to work?
> ...

 Oooops, you're right. The 9999 is in rbu but the 0.7, indeed is in portage (and has been at least for a month or so). I didn't have problems with my intel 3945abg with either version.

----------

## gringo

just a minor note : networkmanager-0.7 depens on policykit which can give you more control over what a user can do or not. 

Nice but can be a pain in the ass.

About tun, i´m not sure, i always setup this stuff manually so i can´t tell you much, but it does manager openvpn connections so at least some kind of layer for managing tun interfaces is there.

cheers

----------

## slackline

 *mani001 wrote:*   

> Actually...networkmanager 0.7 is in portage. I don't know for how long it has been there but at least for several weeks (when I first tried to use networkmanager   )
> 
> 

 

```

cat /usr/portage/net-misc/networkmanager/Changelog

```

This will show you that networkmanager-0.7.0 was added on the 4th December (although it is still hard masked).

You can use the same "trick" for virtually every other ebuild thats in portage   :Wink: 

slack

----------

## wswartzendruber

Well, I unmasked 0.7 and installed.  I haven't been able to test it on wireless yet, but I can't get it to setup a CDMA connection.  It won't even ask me for an installed USB modem.

Any ideas?

----------

## Joseph K.

I have been using net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.6 (along with knetworkmanager) for some time and just tried upgrading to 0.7.0, but couldn't get it to work.   :Sad:   It seems to start OK, there are no warnings or errors in the log, but knetworkmanager couldn't find any devices and actually crashed when I tried to configure it.  I'm also not sure which of those USE flags (dhclient, dhcpcd, resolvconf) are required for everyday purposes.

It would be awesome if someone that knows could write a simple upgrade HOWTO in the forum.  I've also heard the rumour that 0.7.0 simply doesn't work with the latest version of knetworkmanager in portage (0.2.2_p20080528), can anyone confirm this?

Thanks, cheers.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

get networkmanager 0.7.1* from the sabayon overlay and the corresponding nm-applet

that may be able to handle wireless / modem stuff better than the initial 0.7 release

----------

## Dagger

0.7.0 only uses hal as backed for modems. That means you need to

```

cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-modem.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/information/

```

and add your modem section there (if it's not there already).

0.7.1 added udev support - which allows for better automatic modem detection.

in RBU's overlay you can also find 0.7.0-r2. I backported modemmanger patches to this version (which will be default modem backend for networkmanager 0.8 ).

0.7.1 from rbu's overlay should hit the tree very soon.

----------

